# Where Jets Once Roared



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Taken inside the now derelict test cell, where Concordes jet engines where first tested at supersonic speeds.


Ready For Take Off by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Superb shot! Good lighting or is it post production enhanced?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

...more over how the hell did you get in!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great picture


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Superb photo ! :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

mrbloke said:


> Superb shot! Good lighting or is it post production enhanced?


Looks like HDR

Nice shot! Not usually the biggest fan of HDR, but it suits the industrial, grimy look I think you're going for! The big girder does lead the eye away from the chamber though. Have you got an original shot?


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> ...more over how the hell did you get in!


Duck and dive :thumb:



lobotomy said:


> Looks like HDR
> 
> Nice shot! Not usually the biggest fan of HDR, but it suits the industrial, grimy look I think you're going for! The big girder does lead the eye away from the chamber though. Have you got an original shot?


Yes HDR..........will dig out some originals for you

To give you a sense of scale.........see the cone on the left hand side of the machine........this is standing inside it !!


Staring Into The Abyss 2 by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome - is the story up on an Urbex type web site? I'd like to read and see more!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Brilliant


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Loving that, NGTE? Pyestock?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome. Must be some size!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great photo



dubnut71 said:


> Loving that, NGTE? Pyestock?


I think your right, i thought id seen this somewhere before (sometimes i waist a few hours of a sunday away on 28days)

A couple up on there, this is my fave:

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=67536&highlight=Pyestock

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=68143&highlight=Pyestock


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

WOW, enough said.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Ace photo


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes it is the behemoth Pyestock NGTE, just down the road from me


----------

